# عالم المناقصات و العقود - القوانين الناظمة - آراء و نصائح .



## مهندس الوادي (10 مارس 2010)

الاخوة المهندسين 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
نظرا لانني اعمل في احدى الشركات التي تعمل مع الجهات الحكومية و نظرا لاكتشافنا طرق تلاعب بالمناقصات الحكومية فقد اردت تنبيهكم لها :
فقد تأكد لنا بأن بعض المهندسين المشرفين المعينيين من الحكومة و للاسف الشديد يقومون بوضع جداول الكميات الخاصة بالمناقصة بكميات زائدة عن الكميات الفعلية و قد تصل الزيادات الى اكثر من 300% اضافة لوضعهم كميات وهمية لبنود لن تطلب من المقاول عند التنفيذ و يقومون بابلاغ المقاول الذي يريدون ان ترسو عليه المناقصة بالبنود الزائدة و البنود التي لن تطلب منه فيقوم بكسر اسعارها فيحقق بذلك سعرا لا يمكن ان يصل اليه اي مقاول اخر .
و قد حدث ذلك معنا عند التقديم على ترميم احد المدارس ، و قد خرجنا للموقع قبل التقديم لنلاحظ الكميات الزائده ( كميات بلاط و سيراميك اكثر من الطبيعة بثلاث اضعاف ) و كذلك بعض البنود التي لا داعي لها و بكميات كبيرة ( تكسير - بوابات اضافية - ابواب حديدية الخ ) و عندما حاولنا الاستفسار تهرب المهندس المشرف و علل ذلك بان المهندس الذي قام بحساب الكميات ربما يكون قد اخطأ ، و في يوم فتح المظاريف تفاجأ المقاولون المتقدمون بوجود فوراق كبيرة بينهم و بين المقاول الفائز و هذا عائد لكونه قد وضع اسعاره على حسب التنفيذ الفعلي ( الذي هو في علم المهندس المشرف فقط ) !
و لكي لا يعتقد احد الاخوان ان الموضوع هو مجرد تكهنات فإني اوضح لكم بأنه شاء الله تعالى ان اسمع صدفة المقاول الفائز قبل فتح المظاريف يهمس لصديقه كيف ان المهندس اخبره بالبنود التي لن يطلبها منه فقام بكسر اسعارها !
اخير اتوجه لكل مهندس مشرف ( مؤتمن ) و لكل مقاول يتعاون معه و اقول لهم :
ما تفعلونه حرام شرعا و تذكروا بأن الله شاهد على ما تفعلونه و ان خسائر المقاولين الاخرين الذي تعبوا و تكلفوا من اجل المنافسة الشريفة هي في اعناقكم .
و الى المهندسين الشرفاء ارجو التنبه عند الدخول في المناقصات و الخروج على الطبيعة للتمتير و في حال وجود اختلاف و كميات وهمية مخاطبة الادارة المشرفة رسميا فربما لا تكون على علم بما يحصل و ان كانت على علم ؟!؟!؟!؟؟!
فعلى المناقصات السلام
و شكرا


----------



## علي منصور (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## master4san (10 مارس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سيد2 (13 مارس 2010)

الف الف الف شكر
جزك الله كل خير


----------



## إسلام علي (13 مارس 2010)

مهندس الوادي قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> نظرا لانني اعمل في احدى الشركات التي تعمل مع الجهات الحكومية و نظرا لاكتشافنا طرق تلاعب بالمناقصات الحكومية فقد اردت تنبيهكم لها :
> فقد تأكد لنا بأن بعض المهندسين المشرفين المعينيين من الحكومة و للاسف الشديد يقومون بوضع جداول الكميات الخاصة بالمناقصة بكميات زائدة عن الكميات الفعلية و قد تصل الزيادات الى اكثر من 300% اضافة لوضعهم كميات وهمية لبنود لن تطلب من المقاول عند التنفيذ و يقومون بابلاغ المقاول الذي يريدون ان ترسو عليه المناقصة بالبنود الزائدة و البنود التي لن تطلب منه فيقوم بكسر اسعارها فيحقق بذلك سعرا لا يمكن ان يصل اليه اي مقاول اخر .
> ...



ياااه جزاااااك الله خيرااااااا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
ولعن الله الخائنين 
إن الله لا يحب الخائنين 
مشكور أخي الحبيب لو كل المهندسين مثلك لم نجد هذا الفساد


----------



## Mastermind_00 (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ديار26 (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور على التنبيه


----------



## م . أبو بكر (14 مارس 2010)

رويداً رويداً أيها الشباب ... فلا زلتم في بداية الطريق .

هذه الأمور من أبده البديهيات في علم المناقصات ، و غالباً لا يكون سببها فقط اتفاق بي المهندس المشرف و المقاول ، بل هو *ضعف الجهة الدارسة التي حددت الكميات الأولية للمواد* ، و على كل مقاول أن يجتهد لاكتشاف هذه الأخطاء و التعامل معها بما يخدم مناقصته .

هنا فإن المقاول الشاطر و الذي يعمل لديه مهندسون أكفاء ، يدرسون بنود المشروع و يحددون الكميات غير الضرورية و التي من المحتمل أن لا تنفذ فيكسرون أسعارها .
بينما يحددون الأعمال ذات الكميات المنقوصة عن الواقع فيرفعون أسعارها حتى ينفذوها بأعلى سعر .

*جميع المقاولين سواسية في هذه الموضوع .*

أما المقاول الذي يعمل على البركة ، و لا يمتلك كادر فني لدراسة العقود فيقع بسهولة في هذه المطبات ، و تراه يدخل إلى المناقصة غير عارف بأي شئ و يضع اسعاره جزافاً و من ثم يغرق في بحر أخطاءه و يحاول الالتفاف عليها .

عندما يتم إعلان المناقصة فإن جميع المقاولين يستلمون نفس المخططات و نفس جداول الكميات ، و يستطيع الجميع أن يدققوا هذه الكميات مع الواقع و يخرجوا من أي تلاعب أو اتفاق بين المهندس المشرف و أحد المقاولين ، فإبرام المناقصات علم كبير و يحتاج إلى كادر فني متمرس .

نحن نقول ، أن كل مقاول لديه كادر هندسي مميز يستطيع أن يحدد البنود الزائدة و البنود المنقوصة و أن يقوم بدراسة المناقصة و تحديد الأسعار مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الأخطاء الواردة في الدراسة .

من جهة أخرى فإن بعض الشركات لا تكتفي بذلك ، بل إنها تلحظ أخطاء تصميمية حقيقية لا يمكن من خلالها تنفيذ المشروع اصلاً من تعارضات بين الاختصاصات أو عدم كفاية المقاطع أو زيادتها عن الحدود الطبيعية أو تعديل الأنظمة الموجودة في الدراسة بأنظمة إنشائية أو تكييف أفضل و أكثر ملاءمة .

و بخبرة مهندسيها تستفيد من أخطاء الدراسة أو نقصها بعد إبرام العقد بنسف العقد الأساسي نتيجة الأخطاء و إعادة صياغته من خلال ملاحق عقود و بأسعار جديدة .

لا نستطيع هنا أن نلوم المقاول ، فهو يجتهد من خلال خبرة الكادر الفني حتى يسيطر على سير العمل في المشروع ، و هذا ما يميزه عن المقاول الذي لا يعتمد على الكادر الفني الكفوء .

هذه الممارسات يومية بالنسبة لنا .. و نحن في كل يوم ندرس مناقصاتنا و ندقق ما ورد فيها من أخطاء و نقوم بتعديله و تصحيحه سراً في الشركة ، و هذا حق لنا ، و نبني جدولة الأسعار آخذين هذه الكميات و الأخطاء بعين الاعتبار ، و لا يهمنا بعد ذلك أي اتفاق بين المشرف و المقاول مما يكسبنا السبق خلال إبرام العقود ...

*و الدراسة الدقيقة في المكاتب الاستشارية هي التي تزيد أو تنقص من هذه الممارسات .*

و سأورد بعض الأمثلة :

لدى التعاقد على أحد المشاريع الكبرى تبين وجود خطأ في الأعمال المساحية بحيث أن توقيع النقاط على الأرض غير صحيح ، ما ترتب عليه أخطاء في تمديد شبكات البنية التحتية فصارت قساطل الصرف الصحي تنتقل صعوداً عكس اتجاه ميل الأرض .
قام مساحونا بالتحقق من ذلك ، و على أساسه تم وضع أسعار متهاودة للأعمال التي لا يمكن تنفيذها و التي ستعدل بعد إبرام العقد نتيجة استحالة التنفيذ .

طبعا رسا العقد علينا ، و راسلنا الجهة المالكة بالأخطاء التي شاهدناها و تم التعديل و تصحيح الأخطاء بما يتناسب مع مصلحة الشركة .
هل كان هناك فعل مخالف هنا و هل كان علينا أن نعلن هذه الأخطاء لبقية المقاولين ... لا أظن ..

هنا جميع المقاولين كانوا على نسق واحد عند التقديم و كان بوسعهم صرف بضعة آلاف لدراسة مساحة الأرض و التعرف على هذه الأخطاء لكنهم لم يفعلوا ، و هذا ناتج عن تقصيرهم و قلة الكادر العامل لديهم .

الأمثلة كثيرة و المناقصات علم كبير يحتاج أولاً إلى الخبرة الفنية العالية و الكادر المتمرس .

شكراً لهذا الموضوع الهام و الذي أثبته لفترة حتى نستفيد منه جميعاً .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## مهندس الوادي (14 مارس 2010)

*الى المهندس ابو بكر*

السؤال للمهندس ابو بكر :
اذا قمت بالتسعير حسب الكميات الفعلية على الطبيعة و كسرت اسعار البنود التي ليس لها وجود فماذا ستفعل اذا طلب منك المهندس المشرف تنفيذ هذه الكميات في مكان اخر غير مكان المشروع بحجة انك انت من وضع هذه الاسعار و بحجة ان هذه الكميات مطلوبة في مكان اخر لتسكير العقد ؟
مع العلم اننا قد راجعنا الادارة المشرفة على تنفيذ المشروع قبل تقديم المناقصة و استفسرنا عن امكانية تنفيذ الكميات في مكان اخر فقال لنا المهندس ( ربما نطلب منكم ذلك ) سعروا حسب جدول الكميات!


----------



## haien_eng (14 مارس 2010)

كلامك صحيح وواقع اخي ابو بكر لكن كثير مانصادف شحة في الكيميات ونلجاء لعمل كشوفات اضافية ومن الطبيعي تعلم بهذه الاجراءات وعراقيلها والاهم من هذا انا كمهندسة اعمل في احدى دوائر الدولة قاموا بأصدار كتاب يلغي اي كشف اضافي ففي هذه الحالة مالحل بنظرك؟؟
انا ومن خلال عملي اعد كشف بناء وترميم واقوم بوضع نسبه 25%زيادة ع المواد التي تتطلب فقط تحسبا" لاي اشكال او فقرة مستحدثة حتى تغطي ع المطلوب 
اشكر نصيحتك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ma-tawa (15 مارس 2010)

موضوع شائك جدا
يحتاج الخبرة بالعمل ودراية بالعلم القائم بحد ذاته ألا وهو " ادارة الصفقات التجارية "

المشكلة انو كل دولة لها قوانين تجعل من الصعب اعتماد طريقة واحدة في التعامل مع الصفقة


----------



## Eng.Abumohammed (15 مارس 2010)

فعلا كلام صحيح ... وللأسف البعض يقوم به عن حسن نية


----------



## has2006 (15 مارس 2010)

مشكورين جميعا على التنبيهات والتوضيحات


----------



## MAGDY6600 (15 مارس 2010)

اشكركم على هذا اتفصيل


----------



## احمد زيدو (15 مارس 2010)

*نماذج عقود مقاولات وغيره*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اقدم اليكم اول مشاركاتي بالمنتدي الذي افخر بالانضمام اليه واليكم .


----------



## إسلام علي (15 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## م . أبو بكر (16 مارس 2010)

> السؤال للمهندس ابو بكر :
> اذا قمت بالتسعير حسب الكميات الفعلية على الطبيعة و كسرت اسعار البنود التي ليس لها وجود فماذا ستفعل اذا طلب منك المهندس المشرف تنفيذ هذه الكميات في مكان اخر غير مكان المشروع بحجة انك انت من وضع هذه الاسعار و بحجة ان هذه الكميات مطلوبة في مكان اخر لتسكير العقد ؟
> مع العلم اننا قد راجعنا الادارة المشرفة على تنفيذ المشروع قبل تقديم المناقصة و استفسرنا عن امكانية تنفيذ الكميات في مكان اخر فقال لنا المهندس ( ربما نطلب منكم ذلك ) سعروا حسب جدول الكميات!



أخي الكريم .. بارك الله بك ..

بداية فقد قمت بتثبيت الموضوع لما رأيته من أهمية في الطرح ..
من جهة ثانية ، فإن العقود تخضع للقانون و لا تستطيع الجهة المشرفة تجاوز هذا القانون حتى لو أرادت ذلك .
القانون يقول أن أولويات التحكيم في الخلافات العقدية بين الجهة المقاولة و المشرفة يبدأ :

1 - العقد الأساسي .
2 - الشروط و المواصفات الخاصة سواء كانت بنود عقدية أو في دفتر الشروط الخاصة .
3 - المخططات .
4 - الكميات .
5 – الشروط و المواصفات العامة .
6- القانون الإداري المختص .

فالأعمال المنفذة تحكمها شروط التنفيذ و مواصفاته أولاً و المخططات التي تتضمن مكان التنفيذ ثانياً و الكميات العقدية ثالثاً .

و عليه لا يحق للجهة المشرفة استخدام الكميات الزائدة في العقد في مكان آخر من المشروع مخالفة بذلك المخططات إلا برضى المقاول نفسه و الذي يستطيع - في حال عدم موافقته - أن يحتج بأية حجة لإيجاد الفرق بين الأعمال العقدية و الأعمال المستحدثة من قبل الإشراف حتى لو كانت الحجة اختلاف المسافة أو ازدياد عدد الطوابق ... الخ .

أذكر منذ سنوات في أحد المشاريع التي نفذناها ، كنا قد تعاقدنا على أعمال إنشائية الكتلة الرئيسية فيها هو البيتون المسلح لمجموعة من المباني في منشأ حكومي .
و قد ارتفعت في تلك الآونة أسعار الحديد بشكل خيالي حتى صار تنفيذ إي متر مكعب إضافي يعتبر خسارة لنا .
التزمنا بالعقد رغم الخسارة ، و زادت كميات البيتون في العقد بوجود فائض كبير .

الجهة المشرفة و كانت جهة حكومية مالكة للمشروع طالبت بتنفيذ مبنى إضافي بالكميات الزائدة و بنفس سعر العقد .
رفضنا التنفيذ بحجة الالتزام بالمخططات .
لكن الجهة المالكة أصدرت أمراً من السيد الوزير ( و هو يمثل الجهة المالكة ) لإلزامنا بتنفيذ تلك المخططات الجديدة و نفس السعر العقدي الخاسر عملياً .

خلال اجتماعنا مع السيد الوزير ، أمرنا بالتنفيذ فرفضنا ، وقال أنا هنا أعطيكم أمراً .. فقلنا له نحن لسنا موظفين في وزارتك حتى تعطينا أوامرك ، نحن فريق ثاني في عقد أنت فيه فريق أول و بيننا و بينك القانون .

و بالفعل تقدمنا إلى القضاء الإداري المختص بدعوى على قرار السيد الوزير و حكمت المحكمة لصالحنا لأن الوزير تصرف خلافاً للقانون و تم تنفيذ المبنى المطلوب نظراً لحجاة المشروع إليه بموجب عقد جديد و أسعار جديدة رابحة بالنسبة لنا .

أزيد على ذلك ، أنه يحق للمقاول المطالبة بفوات ربح عن بنود عقدية واردة كمياتها في الجداول إذا لم يتم تنفيذ ما لا يقل عن 70 % من هذه الأعمال و أن يتقاضى أرباحه الفائتة عنها حتى لو لم ينفذها .

مع ذلك فإن حل الخلافات بالتفاهم مع الجهة المشرفة يكون أفضل لأن المقاول عادة هو الخاسر الأكبر في حال وجود خلافات ، و يجب أن يقارن حجم الخسارة بين المواجهة مع الإشراف أو مهادنته .

إن المقاولات يحكمها قانون يسمى ( قانون العقود ) و على من يمارس هذا العمل أن يحيط بالقانون حتى يستطيع أن يعرف ما له و ما عليه ..

تقبل احترامي .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## yasseralfaqeeh (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (16 مارس 2010)

haien_eng قال:


> كلامك صحيح وواقع اخي ابو بكر لكن كثير مانصادف شحة في الكيميات ونلجاء لعمل كشوفات اضافية ومن الطبيعي تعلم بهذه الاجراءات وعراقيلها والاهم من هذا انا كمهندسة اعمل في احدى دوائر الدولة قاموا بأصدار كتاب يلغي اي كشف اضافي ففي هذه الحالة مالحل بنظرك؟؟
> انا ومن خلال عملي اعد كشف بناء وترميم واقوم بوضع نسبه 25%زيادة ع المواد التي تتطلب فقط تحسبا" لاي اشكال او فقرة مستحدثة حتى تغطي ع المطلوب
> اشكر نصيحتك وبارك الله فيك



الأخت المهندسة الكريمة ..
" أنت تعملين في الشركة العامة للدراسات ، أو الخدمات الفنية ؟؟؟؟" :7:
بارك الله بك .
و بالإجابة عن استفسارك أقول :

يحق للجهة المشرفة إلزام المقاول بتنفيذ أعمال إضافية حتى نسبة يحددها القانون ( 30 % في سوريا – 10 % في السعودية ) من قيمة كل مادة عقدية ( ضمن المخططات ) على أن لا يتجاوز ذلك نسبة معينة من قيمة العقد الأساسي و جميع القوانين تحدد نسب لهذه الزيادة تختلف من بلد لآخر لكن الفكرة تبقى نفسها .

فلو زادت كميات الأعمال حتى حدود هذه النسبة للبند العقدي لجاز للجهة المالكة إلزام المقاول بتنفيذها بالسعر العقدي .
كما لا يجوز للمقاول المطالبة بفوات ربح إذا نفذ معظم أعمال البند العقدي بينما يحق له قبض فوات ربح عن بنود عقدية لم ينفذها أو نفذ منها جزء بسيط فقط .
بمعنى أن الجهة المشرفة لديها نسبة محددة زيادة أو نقصان على الكمية العقدية دون أي تعديل على العقد .

أما أكثر من ذلك فهي ملزمة بإبرام ملحق عقد بالأعمال بسعر جديد .

إذا زادت الكميات عن العقد فعلى المقاول عدم تنفيذ أي أعمال زائدة قبل أن يحصل على موافقة خطية من الجهة المالكة بتنفيذ الأعمال الزائدة عن العقد حتى النسبة العظمى المسموحة بموجب القانون .

و في حال تنفيذ أي أعمال زائدة عن العقد قبل الحصول على الموافقة المذكورة فإن هذه الأعمال تعتبر *تبرعاً *و لا تصرف بموجب الكشوفات ( المستخلصات ) المالية .

و هذا مضمون الكتاب ( الخطاب ) الذي تتحدثين عنه و هو إلزام المقاول بالحصول على موافقات مسبقة و عدم وضع الجهة المشرفة تحت الأمر الواقع .
و إذا كانت الزيادة أكبر فعليه إبرام عقد جديد و بسعر جديد لو أحب ذلك .

أما أنك تزيدين الكميات بقدر 25 % ، حتى تتركي المنفّذ مرتاحاً من حيث الكميات ، فالكثيرون يمارسون هذه العملية نظراً لأن قرارات المشرف و الجهة المستفيدة - الحكومية غالباً - تختلف بين ليلة و ضحاها و قد نفذنا مباني كانت بالأصل مدارس ثم تحولت إلى مديريات حكومية .
و نفذنا مستوصفات تحولت إلى منشأ للبريد ... الخ .
كثيراً ما طلب إلينا بعد لإبرام العقد زيادة عدد دورات المياه أو إضافة طابق للمبنى ... الخ 

هذا التقلب في القرارات يتبعه تغير في الكميات ، و على هذا فالمهندس الذي لا يثق بقرارات إدارته يلجأ لزيادة الكميات العقدية حتى تغطي أي تعديل محتمل في استثمار المبنى ...

مع التحية .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## منى ماجد (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك لهذه اللفته الا ان الذي يحذث اشد واعظم بسبب شجع المهندس المشرف مع مديره وانعدام ضمير بعض المقاولين المنفذين للمشروع يجعل المشروع غير قابل للاستلام بسبب سوء التنفيذ والتلاعب بكميات المواد والكارثة الكبرى اذا جاء مهندس الاستلام واستلم المشروع ووضع في الاستثمار وتخيلوا رعاكم الله ماذا يحدث موت ابرياء وهدرلاموال الدولة لقد مات الضمير المهني في بلادنا ياشباب لدى بعض المهندسين وليحمينا الله


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (16 مارس 2010)

thanks


----------



## م . أبو بكر (16 مارس 2010)

منى ماجد قال:


> شكرا لك لهذه اللفته الا ان الذي يحذث اشد واعظم بسبب شجع المهندس المشرف مع مديره وانعدام ضمير بعض المقاولين المنفذين للمشروع يجعل المشروع غير قابل للاستلام بسبب سوء التنفيذ والتلاعب بكميات المواد والكارثة الكبرى اذا جاء مهندس الاستلام واستلم المشروع ووضع في الاستثمار وتخيلوا رعاكم الله ماذا يحدث موت ابرياء وهدرلاموال الدولة لقد مات الضمير المهني في بلادنا ياشباب لدى بعض المهندسين وليحمينا الله



رويدك أخت منى .. لم يمت الضمير المهني بعد .. " إذا قال الرجل : هلك الناس ، فهو أهلكهم " حديث شريف .

و ما يحدث من علاقة مهنية بين المقاولين و الجهات المالكة أمر واقع نراه كل يوم .. و نتيجته كل ما ترينه من منشآت عملاقة ( أبنية - جسور - سدود ... الخ ) باتت تملأ العالم و ما ينهار منها لا يتجاوز 1 من مليون أو أقل ... 

نريد أن نتكلم في هذا الموضوع عن علاقة المقاول بالمشرف و الجهة المالكة و الجهة الدارسة بشكل علمي و قانوني و واقعي و بعيد عن العواطف و المثاليات ..

مع التحية .

م . أبو بكر


----------



## muftah_1987 (16 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عرب فودي (17 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكور اخي الكريم و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم في انجار هذا المنتدى و لكن عندي سؤال الاصحاب الخبرة في مجال العمل المساحي في الابراج التي تزيد عن 35 طابق متكرر كيف يمكن تأكيس الاعمدة وجدران القص و الكورات عن طريق جهاز التوتل ستيشن سوكيا وشكرا لكم


----------



## mostafa rehan (19 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجزا الدكتور عماد البلتاجي عنا خيرا فهو عالم فاضل


----------



## ديار26 (19 مارس 2010)

مشكور م . ابو بكر
على الردود
والشكر موجه لجميع
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Senior Manager (19 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم ، و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
نصيحة لا تقدر بثمن


----------



## a7mD FOuDa (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## hammhamm44 (20 مارس 2010)

thanks 4 very good informations


----------



## hassan moharram (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## ma-tawa (21 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## wabdali (21 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حبيت ان اشارك في هذا الموضوع و ذلك لانه قد مر امامي شيء من هذا الذي واجهه اخي المهندس ( مهندس الوادي ) فاقول له ما رايك بالذي سوف تسمعه مني .
يقوم مدير الدائرة التي تطرح مشروع ما للمقاولة بوضع سعر اقل مما سوف يكلف بكثير جدا فمثلا المشروع فعليا سوف يكلف على المقاول مليون دولار يقدمه ب 700 الف دولار مثلا فلا يتقدم احد علية فيرجع المشروع مرة اخرى للدائرة فتزيد السعر شيئ قليل مثل 750 الف دولار فلا يقدم عليه احد فيرجع مرة اخرى فيزيدون السعر فيصبح مثلا 800 الف دولار فلا يتقدم عليه احد فيحول المشروع الى ( دعوة مباشرة )!!! و هنا يلعب المدير لعبته فيقدم المشروع للشركات التي لها اتفاق معه على نسبة معينه !! برقم خيالي يصل الى ضعف المبلغ الاصلي .
فانظر كيف وصل الحال بالمدراء المأتمنين على الاموال العامة وهنا اقول ( ماذ سوف تفيدهم هذه النقود بعد فترة الله يعلم بها فيردون الى حفرة مظلمة لا يفيدهم فيها الا اعمالهم فان كانت خيرا فرح بها و اطمئن و ان كانت شرا فالويل له من العذاب المقيم )
شكرا .


----------



## engineer.medo43 (21 مارس 2010)

مش هاقدر افيدك يابشمهندس 
لكن تقبل مرورى


----------



## محمد عاصم (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذه المشاركات القيمة


----------



## ديار26 (25 مارس 2010)

wabdali قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> حبيت ان اشارك في هذا الموضوع و ذلك لانه قد مر امامي شيء من هذا الذي واجهه اخي المهندس ( مهندس الوادي ) فاقول له ما رايك بالذي سوف تسمعه مني .
> يقوم مدير الدائرة التي تطرح مشروع ما للمقاولة بوضع سعر اقل مما سوف يكلف بكثير جدا فمثلا المشروع فعليا سوف يكلف على المقاول مليون دولار يقدمه ب 700 الف دولار مثلا فلا يتقدم احد علية فيرجع المشروع مرة اخرى للدائرة فتزيد السعر شيئ قليل مثل 750 الف دولار فلا يقدم عليه احد فيرجع مرة اخرى فيزيدون السعر فيصبح مثلا 800 الف دولار فلا يتقدم عليه احد فيحول المشروع الى ( دعوة مباشرة )!!! و هنا يلعب المدير لعبته فيقدم المشروع للشركات التي لها اتفاق معه على نسبة معينه !! برقم خيالي يصل الى ضعف المبلغ الاصلي .
> فانظر كيف وصل الحال بالمدراء المأتمنين على الاموال العامة وهنا اقول ( ماذ سوف تفيدهم هذه النقود بعد فترة الله يعلم بها فيردون الى حفرة مظلمة لا يفيدهم فيها الا اعمالهم فان كانت خيرا فرح بها و اطمئن و ان كانت شرا فالويل له من العذاب المقيم )
> شكرا .


هذا المدير خبرة يستحق:60: وبعدين :19: لا بارك الله فيه


----------



## aboelshekh (25 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aboelshekh (25 مارس 2010)

*ان الله لايغير مابقوم حتى يغيروا مابانفسهم*


----------



## aboelshekh (25 مارس 2010)

كيفية حساب كميات الاسقف من حديد وخرسانات ارجو الرد


----------



## الموهوبة1 (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rew (30 مارس 2010)

hdfhdf


----------



## C.C.I (2 أبريل 2010)

ينبغي ان يدرس في الجامعة مقياس خاص بمجال العقود والصفقات بالنسبة لطلبة الهندسة المدنية


----------



## فيض النور (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا ع التنبيه وجزاك الله خيرا هذا الزمن قلة من عندهم ضمير


----------



## فني الالكترونيات (3 أبريل 2010)

اعتقد انه يمكنك قبل خمسة عشر يوميا من التقدم بخطاب توضيحي وعلى ضوءه سوف يتم ايقاف المنافسه واعادة دراستها من جديد وهذا معمول به عندنا بالسعودية يتم اخطار الجهة المعلنة وتقوم الجهة بالنظر والرد على المقاول ففي حال لم ترد فأن المقاول يحق له منع طرح المنافسه والاعتراض عليها ..


----------



## ahmeddeshish (3 أبريل 2010)

*تصحيح*

بالنسبة لتنفيذ البنود فى مكان اخر غير العقد فهذا غير جائز حيث انه طبقا للعقد يكون محدد به حدود المشروع والعمل وبالتالى لا يمكن تنفيذ بنود عقد معين فى مكان اخر حيث ان كل موقع له ظروفه وبالتالى تختلف الاسعار من مكان لاخر.


----------



## salahfashour (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك 

ونسأل الله السلامة


----------



## فيض النور (4 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا مشكور على التنبيه*​


----------



## momena k (4 أبريل 2010)

يرجى توضيح الفرق بين :الربع النظامي محضر تسوية و ملحق عقد


----------



## ahmeddeshish (4 أبريل 2010)

اود ان اضيف اضافة اخرى بالنسبة الى موضوع العقود والمناقصات ان معظم العملاء والملاك الان تقوم بطرح المناقصة بنظام المقطوعية lumpsum وطبقا لهذا النظام تكون تحديد كميات المشروع عن طريق المقاول بواسطة رسومات الطرح والمواصفات وبالتالى المسئولية تقع بالكامل على المقاول فى تحديد كميات المشروع وبالتالى تسعير المناقصة واى كميات تطرح بالمستندات تكون للاسترشاد فقط والمالك او الاستشارى غير مسئول عن صحتها او الاعتماد عليها فى التسعير وهذا النظام هو المتبع حاليا فى معظم المشروعات المتوسطة والكبرى 
مع تمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق 
م/ احمد ابو دشيش - Senior Estimator


----------



## mujdi salim (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على تنبيهك بهذه السلوكيات الغير شرعيةالتى لا تخلو منافسة من مثلها . وليس لدينا الا ان نقول حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## طارق قريرة (5 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم انني احتاج الي منهج كميات ومواصفات عملي بالتحديد


----------



## مصطفى كريم (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## osa217 (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## msh_soul (12 أبريل 2010)

موضوع شيق جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام مصطفى محمد (17 أبريل 2010)

عندى استفسار بخصوص نسبة الربح والمصروفات الغير مباشرة والنثريات فى اى شغل مقاولات هل له نسبه حاكمة ام لا وما هى النسبة المفروضة للربح دون جشع


----------



## said.s (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكور ع هذي الاضاحات المهمه 
وفقك الله


----------



## laiouni (21 أبريل 2010)

من غشنا ليس منا هده الأمور تحدث كثيرا في الصفقات العمومية حيث تكثر الزبونية و المحسوبية مما يؤدي الى عدم انجاز المقاول الدي نال الصفقة المشروع بالمعايير المطلوبة و يبقى المقاولون دووا الكفتءات و القدرات خارج ادوار اللعبة و لكن اكسب ما شئت فكته الى الزوال و يبقى وجه ربك دو الجلأل والأكرام.


----------



## zizolove_dodo2000 (22 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يبش مهندس


----------



## hammhamm44 (23 أبريل 2010)

very thanks for a very good informations


----------



## 1984mohamed (23 أبريل 2010)

حقيقي شكرا -------أكرمك الله








-


----------



## عماد داود (24 أبريل 2010)

اؤيدماجاءبه الاخ ابوبكرفي احد المشاريع الانشائية واعمل مهندس تنفيذي عليهاوجدت نقص في كميات الجسورتحت السقف وزيادة في كميات البناء بالطابوق وبينت ذللك للجهة المستفيدة واتفقنا على تحويل الجسور بما يساويها سعرا من الطابوق ويحدث السهو والخطا غيرالمتقصد ولايمنع ذلك التقصدبكتابة الزيادات والله خير رقيب وهوخيرحبيب


----------



## ايمن امين ابو زيد (25 أبريل 2010)

حدث بمصر منذ عدة سنوات أن صدر قانون يخضع له ويرتعب منه كافة المقاولين وشهرته ( أولوية العطاء ) ، يعمل به أثناء عمل المستخلص الختامي .

يتم احتساب نفس الكميات الختامية التي نفذها المقاول على أسعار المقاولين التاليين له في الترتيب ، فإذا نقص إجمالي الختامي لأحدهما عن الختامي الأصلي تم استقطاع ذلك المبلغ دون أدنى اعتراض .

أرى أن هذا القانون قوض شرورا كثيرة كانت تحدث في الخفاء ،، وللزملاء التحية .


----------



## ROZE1 (25 أبريل 2010)

اخواني وزملائي وبالاخص الزميلة التي تضع زيادة(25%)في جدول كميات المشاريع
هتا يكون فتح الباب على مصراعيه واعطاء مجال للمهندس المشرف لأستغلالها اذا كان عديم الضمير
الزبادة يجب ان لاتتجاوز مسبة 10% في كل الاحوال ويجب الدقة في احتسابها يامهندسين
مع التحيات


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 أبريل 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t186134.html
أولا: تحياتي الخاصة لكل المشاركين بمنتدي الهندسة المدنية.
ثانيا : الرابط السابق مشاركة متواضعة لي عن موضوع مشابهه بقسم ادارة المشروعات.

تقبلوا تحياتي.


----------



## الماء سر الحياة (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز 
تقبل مروري


----------



## mohamed_elnady (28 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## ma-tawa (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي عمر
بالنسبة لأخي الذي تمنى ان يدرس العقود في الجامعة أقول له اني اننا في جامعة البعث في سورية لدينا هذا المقرر باسم تنظيم المشروعات ونتناول فيه الى جانب مواضيع اخرى كيفية التعاقد و و و
على اي حال فلا تستطيع اي جامعة في العالم تغطية اي جزء من اي علم او اختصاص تغطية شاملة كاملة لأن هذه الحياة عبارة عن متغيرات ولأن علم الانسان مبني على النقص لذا فكل يوم لدينا جديد
وبالتالي علينا جميعا الاستمرار بالتعلم حتى آخر لحظة في حياتنا
بارك الله بكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أبريل 2010)

مهندس الوادي قال:


> الاخوة المهندسين
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> نظرا لانني اعمل في احدى الشركات التي تعمل مع الجهات الحكومية و نظرا لاكتشافنا طرق تلاعب بالمناقصات الحكومية فقد اردت تنبيهكم لها :
> فقد تأكد لنا بأن بعض المهندسين المشرفين المعينيين من الحكومة و للاسف الشديد يقومون بوضع جداول الكميات الخاصة بالمناقصة بكميات زائدة عن الكميات الفعلية و قد تصل الزيادات الى اكثر من 300% اضافة لوضعهم كميات وهمية لبنود لن تطلب من المقاول عند التنفيذ و يقومون بابلاغ المقاول الذي يريدون ان ترسو عليه المناقصة بالبنود الزائدة و البنود التي لن تطلب منه فيقوم بكسر اسعارها فيحقق بذلك سعرا لا يمكن ان يصل اليه اي مقاول اخر .
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي الفاضل هذا الموضوع موجود عندنا في مصر وبصورة منتشرة ولكن تم تدارك هذا العمل ومواجهته في قانون المناقصات والمزايدات المصري والصادر في عام 1998 علي مااعتقد 

وتم مواجهته في القانون بعمل ما يسمي اولوية العطاء بعد انتهاء التنفيذ بحيث يتم استبعاد جميع البنود الغير منفذه وكذلك احتساب فقط الكميات الفعليه المنفذه من البنود الاخري والتي تخالف ماتم وضعه في المقايسه التقديريه من عطاءات جميع المقاولين المشتركين في العطاء من البدايه قبل تنفيذ المشروع ومن ثم حساب الاسعار لكل المقاولين علي ماتم تنفيذه فعلياً من البنود وكمياتها من قبل المقاول الذي فاز بالعطاء 

ويتم محاسبة هذا المقاول علي اقل سعر للمقاولين جميعاً فلو هناك اي تلاعب في الكميات فسيجد نفسه لم يستفد من هذا الفساد 

وعموماً دراسة العطاء باسلوب صحيح ومعاينة الموقع النافيه للجهاله علي ارض الواقع وحصر الكميات الفعليه من واقع الرسومات المعتمده تكون حصن واقي للمقاول في تقدير اسعاره واذا لم يفز بالعمليه فلا يحزن لذلك 

والله المستعان 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــد_


----------



## mohy_y2003 (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً علي هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## كناري122 (2 مايو 2010)

هل هنالك ضمير واعي يخشي الله في هذا العصر


----------



## مامون كنني (7 مايو 2010)

الاخ العزيز الف الف شكر علي المعلومه الثره وهداكم الله لي فائده الوطن العربي والهندسه المدتيه


----------



## م جورج صفوت فخري (7 مايو 2010)

يا اخي المهندس العزيز عليك ان لا تفرض سوء النية ولكن يتوجب عليك دراسة المشروع جيدا ودراسة جميع مستندات
المشروع وبالاخص جداول الكميات حتي تتمكن من تقييم العطاء ووضع اسعار جيدة 
والله الموفق


----------



## م انس الشباطات (9 مايو 2010)

اشكرك يا عزيزي على اثارة هذا الموضوع الي حصل مع الشركة التي اعمل معها بالضبط وخسرنا المناقصة
فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## سامح المنصورى (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## medoo5 (14 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## medoo5 (14 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)
تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد  يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة *​


----------



## medoo5 (14 مايو 2010)

دخولك مسجل باسم : medoo5 
العنوان:


----------



## خالد ماهر صالح (19 مايو 2010)

جزاءك الله كل خير وربنا يصلح الحال انشاءالله


----------



## هلوتس (19 مايو 2010)

كل الشكر و التقدير للاخوة اصحاب المشاركات
واريد ان اوكد انه بطبيعة عمل قد مر على مثل هذه المشاكل 
اتذكر اخره مشروع مركز المؤتمرات بمدينة اليكس ويست بالاسكندرية حيث كانت كميات خرسانة القواعد المسلحة حوالى 6000 م3 وذللك بما لا يتنسب مع حجم المبنى و التى كانت فى الحقيقة 1500 م3
و فاز عندها من فاز


----------



## omaa (19 مايو 2010)

اول شي اشكرك على الملوحظه الهامه لكن يوجد نقطه مهمه للمقاول ان المقاولين تختلف درجاتهم منهم من يبحث على كيف يتم صرف المستخلص باي طريقه حتى وان كان عمله باقل جوده المهم يصرف وتجده وقت الصرف في حاله ذعر عندمت يقوم المهندس المشرف بالشخوص على الموقع لذا يجب على الاداره المالكه للمشروع ان تعي كيف يتم بيع الكراسه اولا هل المقاول قادر على ذلك والله ياخي انا مشرف على مشاريع تقدر بحوالي 20 مليون الا الان لم اجد المقاول الامين الا ماشاء الله تصور بعض المقاولين لايعرف معنى الجدول الزمني لذلك يتم عمل اختبار بسيط للمقاول بحيث يكون الاختبار ضمن بنود العقد مثل 
تسالة كيف يتم عمل اختبار للخرسانه او طريقه حساب الامتار المكعبه او طريقه عمل لتكسيح الحديد اما من ناحيه ان المهندس المشرف الذي وضع الدراسه وطريقه تلاعبه في بنود المقايسه هذا يعتمد على الاسعار السائده في السوق واختلاف اسعارها لان لحد الان لانعرف استخدام كتاب الماستر فورمات ولانجيد استخدام الهندسه القيميه وغيره الخ 
تسال


----------



## احمد ع الرازق (20 مايو 2010)

انا اتفق مع المهندس / ابو بكر فيما ورد من وجوب دراسة المناقصة و تحديد الأسعار مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الأخطاء الواردة في الدراسة


----------



## مهندسه اثار (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع وجزاك الله خيراحسب خبرتي بالعمل ان التلاعب في جداول وفقرات العمل عند المهندسين اكثر من المهندسات فالمهندسات يعملن ضمن الحدود المسموح بيها لا زيادة في الفقرات ولكن زيادة في الكميات بحدود لاتتجاوز 25 %


----------



## taha aref (21 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## hammam2003 (23 مايو 2010)

هناك ماهو أفظع إذا رست عليك المناقصه وكانت لك مشاكل مع الاستشاري قبل كده في مشروعين بدؤوا مع بعض واحد خلص كل حاجه وباقي الدهان والتاني لسه في الأساسات ولما بيخلص جزء من الأساس بيبقى عمل حاجه كبيره.....وحصل قدامي مهندس استشاري بيتلكك على التافهه لمقاول لدرجة إن المقاول بعد ما عمل القواعد وخلص والاستشاري استلمها وعزل ودفن قاله شيل الردم كله وحط مشمع على العزل والمستخلصات قاعده بقالها 3 شهور ماتصرفتش وواحد بنفس المشروع اتصرفله 15% قبل مايبدأ علشان يقدر يعمل المشروع تفاوت وفي شركه كبيره جدا ومعروفه للمقاولين اللي بياخدوا منها وطبعا الشغل حكومي....
وفي مشروع تاني بيتلعب في الخرسانه وفي تصاميم الكمر علشان ديقلل الخرسانه والحديد لأن الاستشاري مابيجيش وبيتبلغ بالتليفون على اللي اتعمل علشان يكتبه إنه استلمه لأن الباشا مكسل وبيروح ينام فعلا العرب رايحين في داهيه وعمرنا ماهنتطور.....والمشكله الكبيره والسبب الرئيسي إن معظم الاستشاريين بياخدوا مرتبات تعبانه أو في بعضهم في الحكومه بييجوا عن طريق مكتب استشاري وبياخد نسبه عاليه من الحكومه وبيدي للمهندس الفتات فييجي المهندس ياخد نسب من المقاولين أحيانا مابيبقاش طمع لأنه طالع عينه في الغربه وبيشوف الناس كلها بتاكل من حواليه وده حصل قدامي....وعلى فكره أنا مهندس مقاول علشان ماحدش يقول إني بتحمى للاستشاريين بس ده وضع حاصل قدامي وفي مناطق كتير سواء في مصر أو في السعوديه


----------



## msoror (24 مايو 2010)

معك حق في كل ما تقول علي المنقصات السلام واهلا بالتلاعب والتزوير والترتيب حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## اشرف خطاب محمود (24 مايو 2010)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (24 مايو 2010)

momena k قال:


> يرجى توضيح الفرق بين :الربع النظامي محضر تسوية و ملحق عقد


 

ما هذه الاشياء اخوانى الكرام


----------



## ahmed tal3t (24 مايو 2010)

انا شايف ان لازم اى شركه كبيره ومحترمه تدرس اى مناقصه من جميع الجوانب واكيد مرت بكل المواقف دى وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م الجراني (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (25 مايو 2010)

هذا الكلام صحيح في حالة تم التلاعب بالكميات عند الحصر ولكن عندما يكون هناك حصر حقيقي للكميات بعد الانتهاء من المشروع من قبل لجنة تدقيق مركزية فعندئذ سوف تقع الفاس في رأس المقاول لأنه لن يأخذ إلا الكمية الفعلية وبالطبع بالسعر المتدني الذي وضعه بالاتفاق مع المهندس المشرف ........ نحن في المناقصات عندنا نضع بعض بنود المناقصة بكمية زايدة 10 بالمئة قصدا وذلك لأنه يوجد بعض الأعمال غير واضحة في التقدير وخاصة الأعمال الترابية في بداية المشروع فحتى لا يقف المشروع بسبب كمياته المتدنية نضطر لزيادة احتياطية في بعض البنود حتى لا يتم تجميد المشروع ويدخل في دائرة الروتين القاتل المعروف في حكوماتنا وهذا حصل معنا في كذا مشروع لذلك دائما عندما أضع مناقصة فآخذ بعين الاعتبار هذه الملاحظة بالحسبان وخاصة في الأعمال الترابية لأن الكادر عندنا ينقصه مهندس مساح لتقدير أعمال القطع والردم في التربة...........أرجو أن أكون قد أوصلت الفكرة صحيحة..........


----------



## دمشقي للعضم (25 مايو 2010)

الطامة الكبرى في المناقصات هو ليس بالكميات فقط فهذه مقدور عليها بتشكيل لجنة تدقيق الكميات بعد الانتهاء من المشروع وحصر فعلي للمشروع وبالتالي الخسارة ستكون ممن تلاعب بالسعر على أساس الكميات الوهمية .... المشكلة الأكبر هو في عدم التزام المقاول بمواصفات العقد من ناحية التشطيبات كالبلاط والسيراميك والمنجور والخشبية والحجر والرشة والدهان وغيرها الكثير وخاصة بالمشاريع التي يتم فيها توريد مكائن وأعمال كهربائية وميكانيكية... هنا الخطورة فمن الذي سيدقق ومن هو الذي سيعرف الصالح من الطالح .........


----------



## mohy_y2003 (3 يونيو 2010)

hammam2003 قال:


> هناك ماهو أفظع إذا رست عليك المناقصه وكانت لك مشاكل مع الاستشاري قبل كده في مشروعين بدؤوا مع بعض واحد خلص كل حاجه وباقي الدهان والتاني لسه في الأساسات ولما بيخلص جزء من الأساس بيبقى عمل حاجه كبيره.....وحصل قدامي مهندس استشاري بيتلكك على التافهه لمقاول لدرجة إن المقاول بعد ما عمل القواعد وخلص _والاستشاري استلمها وعزل ودفن قاله شيل الردم كله وحط مشمع على العزل والمستخلصات قاعده بقالها 3 شهور ماتصرفتش _
> اخي الفاضل ليس من حق الاستشاري بعد ان يستلم اعمال القواعد ان يطلب هذا الطلب الغريب الذي يدل علي استغلال نفوذ وفساد وجهل - فلو تم استلام القواعد بمحضر استلام كتابياً وتمت الموافقه علي الاعمال والتصريح بالانتقال الي البند التالي فيجب الا يعود ويطلب اعادة الكشف عن الاعمال لانه المقاول نسي بند من البنود - طب هو كان فين بسلامته لما وافق علي الصب او العزل او الردم - والعمليه مش عزبه تركهاله والده وهو يعمل اللي هو عاوزه فيها - لانه مسئول عن اعمال معينه وله دور ويجب ان يحاسب اذا قصر في دوره - والمالك فين من الكلام ده فلو تم شكوي الاستشاري للمالك فسيتم توبيخه لان هذا العمل معناه انه يؤخر المشروع ومقصر في عمله - والاعمال الحكوميه عليها رقابه من جهات كتيره - وطبعاً هاتقولي ماحدش بيسال ولا حياة لمن تنادي --------هااقوللك لا انت تعمل اللي عليك وفقط - لان الاستسلام للفاسد وعدم مقاومته يعتبر مساعده له علي التمادي -------
> 
> وواحد بنفس المشروع اتصرفله 15% قبل مايبدأ علشان يقدر يعمل المشروع تفاوت وفي شركه كبيره جدا ومعروفه للمقاولين اللي بياخدوا منها وطبعا الشغل حكومي....
> ...


 
يا اخي الفاضل يجب الا يكون الانسان امعة يقول ان احسن الناس احسنت وان اساءوا أسأت كما قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم لان كل واحد مسئول عن تصرفاته امام الله عز وجل وانت غير مسئول عن سلوك احد غيرك 

ومعني ان الناس حواليه بتنهب من كل ناحيه لا يعطي لاحد الحق ان يفعل نفس الشئ - فلو راتب المهندس صغير من حقه يدور علي فرص عمل في اماكن اخري براتب يتناسب مع احتياجاته وطلباته - لكن المشكله ان المهندس عندما يكون بلا عمل ويجد فرصه براتب يراه مناسب في وقتها ولكن عند بداية العمل ينظر الي زملاؤه فيجد فارق شاسع في الرواتب فيبدأ في تعويض الفارق باسلوب غير شرعي في حين ان هذا رزق من عند الله والله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر - وهو مطالب بالا ينظر الي ما عند الاخرين لانها ارزاق بيد الله سبحانه - فالمهم ان تتوخي الحلال في دخلك حتي يبارك الله فيه 

والله اعلي واعلم 

_م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد_


----------



## rachid44000 (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكور أخي


----------



## saalaam (13 يونيو 2010)

والله حاجة تحز في النفس....
أمثال هؤلاء المهندسين هم الذين يلطخوا سمعة وشرف المهندس
ولكن الله على كل شيء شهيد..

مشكور أخي كلام حلو وموضوع في الصميم


----------



## مدني عدني (13 يونيو 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_​ 
هذا غش وخيانة للأمانة

يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (من غشنا فليس منا)


----------



## خالد قدورة (14 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مفيد, شكرا على مجهوداتكم


----------



## فوزى سلمونة (18 يونيو 2010)

على كل مهندس سواء كان مقاول أو مهندس تنفيذ أو مهندس إشراف أن يضع أمام عينيه أن دوام الحال من المحال وأن الدنيا سريعة وتقلبات الزمن فى لحظة وثانية واحدة وقول الله عز وجل كل يوم هو فى شأن وربنا شايف ومطلع..... لو تخيلنا كلنا هذا الأمر فى أى مهنة لأصبح الحال غير الحال ..... إن سبب مشاكلنا الأساسى ليست الفلوس وكما نرى نجد أن معظم من يخالف ويفسد من معهم فلوس كثير مثل ...و مثل ... ولكن المشكلة مشكلة نفوس ..... مع خالص تحياتنا وأطيب دعواتنا والشكر الجزيل عن المعلومات الطيبة بالموقع ......


----------



## eng_a7mad1100 (22 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ رائف راشد (26 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخى الكريم


----------



## م/ رائف راشد (26 يونيو 2010)

الله يكرمك


----------



## المهندس/سفيان (27 يونيو 2010)

السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ماهي الخبرات والمؤهلات التي تجعل المهندس يصنف أو يرتقي لمستوى يكون قادر فيه على التسعير وتحليل المشروع ودراسة المشروع لأني أنا مهندس حديث في سوق العمل وأحب مجال التسعير فهل يوجد دورات معينة تساعد على تطوير المهندس في هذا المجال


----------



## يونس الدايمي (29 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم على هذا المجهود


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (30 يونيو 2010)

المناقشة جديدة وبناءة وارجوا من المشرفين نخصيص ركن خاص لمناقشة هذه المواضيع 
مذلك لتنقية المجال من اللصوص وكشف الخدع وتنوير المهندس وجعل المجال تنافس شريف


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (4 يوليو 2010)

كلامك صحيح
وللاسف هذا يحدث بنسبة كبيرة جدا
وبمناسبة عملي في احد الجهات الحكومية ايضا ولكن في احدي الدول العربية
وجدت ان بعض المشاريع تطرح علي المبلغ التي سوف يطرح لها من ميزانية جديدة
يعني لو مشروع هينزل ب مليون يبقي الكميات تتظبط علي الميون فقط
بغض النظر هل يوجد كميات زائدة او ناقصة عند التنفيذ بالواقع!
وللاسف المقاول لما يفاجئ ولا شيئ لانه علي علم بذلك واي بند بعد اضافة 20% سواء بالنقص او بالزيادة
بيطالب بسعر اخر برغم انه المفروض ينفذ بنفس السعر
وايضا يكون المقاول علي علم بانه يوجد بنود لن تنفذ نهائي لدرجة انه وضعها بقيمة 1 من عملة البلد اللي كنت اعمل بها!


----------



## hemagwad (4 يوليو 2010)

اخوانى بارك الله فيكم اود ان استفسر فقط كيف لاى شاب طموح يرغب فى الدخول فى عالم المقاولات ولو الصغيرة 
(تشطيبات او صيانات مثلا) كيف يصل الى هذه المرحلة وهو لا يعرف واسطة ولا غيرة فقط يريد ان يفتح المجال لنفسة هربا من الركود والبطالة وايضا لكثير من الشباب الذين يعملون فى مهن مختلفة ولكن لا يجدون الفرصة بالله عليكم افيدونى


----------



## asfour11 (5 يوليو 2010)

thnx. for all


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (6 يوليو 2010)

اخوانى و اخواتى اريد مساعدتكم (في حالة اختلاف بين ال(b.o.q) و الخرائط ايهما لها افضلية لحل النزاع او المشكلة ...... مثل ( في b.o.q كتب موليدة 20امبير بس بالخرائط اشارة الى موليدة كهربائية 60 امبير ) فما رايكم فى حل هذه المشكلة


----------



## خالد قدورة (7 يوليو 2010)

The priority of documents forming the Contract shall be as follows
-The Contract Agreement
The Letter of Acceptance
The Tender
General Conditions of Contract
The Specifications
Tender Drawings
The Bill of Quantities
Any other document forming part of the Contract


In your case, the the Tender Drawing shall take precedence over the BOQ.


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (7 يوليو 2010)

اخى الكريم اشكر جوابك بس ما هو الفرق بين التندر و b.o.q؟ ان المشكلة سارت بين الدائرة و المقاول ممكن تساعدنى فى حلها


----------



## خالد قدورة (7 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم, Tender Drawing هي مخططات العطاء التي يستلمها المقاول من المالك و ال Bill of Quantity هي جدول الكميات لكافة بنود العطاء وتكون الكميات تقديرية. في حال وجود خلاف في مستندات العطاء كما في الحالة التي واجهتك فان المخططات تكون اقوى من جدول الكميات.


----------



## Vampoor (8 يوليو 2010)

جزك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed.mzory (9 يوليو 2010)

*صبغ الشوارع*

:75:كيف يمكن الحصول على مواصفات الاصباغ و الحبيبات الزجاجية المستخدمة في تخطيط الشوارع او الطرق


----------



## khalil ibrahim (13 يوليو 2010)

تداركت الهيئة العامة للأبنية التعليمية مشكلة البنود الوهمية التي تدرج بالمقايسات وتلاعب المقاولين بأسعار البنود ليس فقط علي بنود تنفذ وبنود تلغي بل ايضا على بنود تنفذ في بداية العملية واغلبها بنود مدفونة وبنود تنفذ في نهاية العملية لبنود ظاهرة وذلك من خلال القوائم والمقايسات المسعرة -- وخصوصا في اعمال الصيانة والترميمات التي يستحدث فيها بنود غالبا تكون مختفيه عن عين معدي المقايسات واحيانا يكون السبب عدم تحديد المطلوب في اعمال الصيانة والترميم لمعدي المقايسات وذلك لتعدد مصدر التعليمات للمشروع الواحد ( المحافظ - مستشار المحافظ -الإسكان - الأبنية التعليمية - مهندس حر) وإختلاف المفهوم والخبرات ووجهات النظر من اعمال الصيانة والتطوير فهل التغيير لخامات التشطيب وتغيير الواجهات للشكل فقط ومن أجل التغيير فقط ام هو إصلاح للعيوب والوقاية وتحسين الأداء للمبنى ونتيجة كذلك من اختلاف الجهة التي تعد المقايسة عن الجهة التي تطرح الأعمال وعن الجهة التي تشرف او تصدر تعليمات الأشراف وللأسف هذا مايحدث هذا العام تحت دعوى التطوير


----------



## مكتشف (15 يوليو 2010)

ليس اللعب بالكميات المشكلة فقط فهنالك أمور أخرى مثل 
تعديل المواصفات بعد ترسية المشروع 
تعديل المواصفات أثناء التنفيذ
وهذا ما رأيناه في بعض المشاريع التي قمنا بدارستها دون فائده
وهنالك أمور إخرى لاداعي لذكرها هنا 
*فإن لم يكن لديك مفتاح في أي مناقصه ستخسر ثمن الكراسة ومصاريف الدراسة ودواء مهدىْ للأعصاب و..........*من تجاربي 
*مكتشف*


----------



## abdulhadi ismail (20 يوليو 2010)

لو تكرم احدكم لمحة عن تخصص cost control engineer


----------



## محمد فايز الفار (23 يوليو 2010)

والله انت راجل محترم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_217 (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير على الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 يوليو 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد - موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات ‏(




1 2 3)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سامي محمد كريم (8 أغسطس 2010)

اخوانى الكريم ارجو ان تساعدونى بشرح العقد عن طريقة (تسليم المفتاح) مواصفاتها و قوانينها و شروطها ... هل للمقاول بطلب تعويض في حالة زادت الكميات ؟ على علم بان المقاول قام بتصميم و تنفيذ؟


----------



## سامر مهنا (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abd elnaser (13 نوفمبر 2010)

يا جماعة انا عندى حل كويس لكل الغش اللى بيحصل دة الحل احنا بنطبقة فى عقودنا ومناقصاتنا وبالمناسبة انا شغال فى جهة حكومية الحل هو ان احنا بنزل العقد فى كل البنود وباسعار احنا بنكون دارسينها طبقا للسوق وما بنحددش اى كميات يعنى المقايسة فيها البند وسعره والسعر الاجمالى للعملية بناءا على الاعتمادات للمشروع بس المقاول لما يجى يضع سعرة يحط نسبة زيادة على اجمالى العقد او ممكن ميحطش نسبة(يعنى يكتب اقبل مع زيادة 10% او يكتب اقبل دون نسبة زيادة ) وبكدة يتم الحد من التلاعب فى اسعار بعض البنود.
وشكرا 
_م/ ابراهيـــــــــــم جمـــــــــــــــــــــــــال_


----------



## m m a (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## himaelnady (5 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندسنا العزيز
واسكنك الله جنته مع المصطفى عليه السلام


----------



## sayed rayan (16 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng planner (16 يوليو 2011)

اولا بارك الله في حضرتك انك بتنشر المعلومه دي 
ثانيا انا شغلي برضه في مجال المناقصات وغالبا بنتعامل مع الحكومه وفعلا بنتفاجيء بكميات غير واقعيه بالمره بس دي مبتفرقش في اي حاجه ولا فيها اي لعب للمقاول اللي هينفذ بجوده كويسه بمعنى 
نفرض مثلا ان الكميه في المقايسه 500 متر مكعب خرسانه وهي اكبر من الواقع لما اسعرها مضطره اني احط سعر للوحده يعني سعر المتر المكعب الواحد كذا والسعر الاجمالي لكل الكميه كذا 
لو انا مقاول عرف ان الكميه اكبر من الواقع هحط السعر الاجمالي صغير بما يكافيء الكميه الفعليه لكن هنا هكون مضطره اني اخلي سعر الوحده اقل بكتير من السعر الواقعي ..... انا فعلا بالطريقه دي هترسى المناقصه عليا لكن في المستخلصات انا باخد المستخلص بناء على الكميه الفعليه وباتحاسب عليها بسعر الوحده بتاعي والمفروض ان السعر بتاعي اقل من السعر الواقعي يعني هاطلع خسرانه ودفعت من جيبي وطبعا مش هادفع من جيبي
لكن هادخل ساعتها في مشكله مع الحكومه واطلب تحديد فروق اسعار عشان ارفع سعري لسعر السوق ودي قصه طويله وبتاخد وقت كبير جدا وفيها مشاكل كتير واغلب المقاولين مبيحبوش يدخلوا

الحاجه اللي بيكون فيها لعب فعلا كتييييييييييييير هي البنود الوهميه وانا شخصيا ضاع مني اكتر من مناقصه بسببها ... باكون مقدمه سعر 8 مليون مثلا واللي اخد المناقصه 4 مليون وبيكون الفرق الفظيع بسبب البنود الوهميه


----------



## SAFOOT (16 يوليو 2011)

لدي شركتنا عقد تشطيبات داخلية لمجمع تجاري بنظام العقد المقطوع- احد بنود الأعمال بند البلاط tiling - في كراسة المواصفات البلاط قسم واحد للحوائط والأرضيات - أما في جداول الكميات والأسعار بند البلاط عبارة عن مجموعة من البنود تخص تشطيبات أماكن مختلفة بالمجمع كالحمامات وحوائط الممرات وأرضيات المجمع وهنا المشكلة - في الموقع تم الإنتهاء من توريد وتركيب حوائط وأرضيات الحمامات وتوريد بلاط حوائط الممرات وجاري التركيب - أما أرضيات المجمع فالتوريد علي المالك وعقدنا تركيب فقط قام المالك بتوريد بلاط ( قياس 60*60 و 30*60 سم ) وهويخالف قياسات وأشكال الموجود بالمخططات التعاقدية حيث الموجود بالمخططات التعاقدية بلاط ( 80*80 و 40*80 سم ) بخلاف أن هناك تشكيلات دائرية بالمخططات التعاقدية تحتاج للقص بالليزر أو الووتر جت بكميات كبيرة لم يقوم المالك بتوريدها - علما بأن منطوق البند في جداول التسعير هو تركيب فقط حسب القياسات والأشكال الموجودة بالمخططات التعاقدية . طالبنا المالك بفروق أسعار لتعديل القياسات وأن يتحمل تكاليف قص الليزر أو الووتر جت للبلاط المورد منه فرفض ويطالب الإستشاري حاليا بسحب بند بلاط أرضيات المجمع من شركتنا وهو يمثل حوالي 50% من إجمالي بند البلاط للمشروع - أرجو التكرم بإفادتنا عن الأسئلة التاليه ولكم الشكر وهي :

1- هل يحق للمالك سحب البند بعد أن إنتهينا من الحمامات وجاري العمل في حوائط الممرات وبند أرضيات المجمع لم يبدأ بعد ؟ وما هي حقوقنا في حالة السحب ؟
2- التعديلات تعدت نسبة ال 25% التعاقدية بنفس اسعار العقد - أليس من حقنا كمقاول المطالبة بأسعار جديدة حسب نص العقد ؟
3- في حالتنا هل بند البلاط وحدة واحدة حسب كراسة المواصفات وبالتالي لا يحق للمالك سحب بند أرضيات المجمع فقط بعد أن أنجزنا جزء كبير من أعمال البند بشكل عام في عدة أماكن بالمشروع ؟

نرجو تكرمكم بالمساعدة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (16 أغسطس 2011)

wabdali قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> حبيت ان اشارك في هذا الموضوع و ذلك لانه قد مر امامي شيء من هذا الذي واجهه اخي المهندس ( مهندس الوادي ) فاقول له ما رايك بالذي سوف تسمعه مني .
> يقوم مدير الدائرة التي تطرح مشروع ما للمقاولة بوضع سعر اقل مما سوف يكلف بكثير جدا فمثلا المشروع فعليا سوف يكلف على المقاول مليون دولار يقدمه ب 700 الف دولار مثلا فلا يتقدم احد علية فيرجع المشروع مرة اخرى للدائرة فتزيد السعر شيئ قليل مثل 750 الف دولار فلا يقدم عليه احد فيرجع مرة اخرى فيزيدون السعر فيصبح مثلا 800 الف دولار فلا يتقدم عليه احد فيحول المشروع الى ( دعوة مباشرة )!!! و هنا يلعب المدير لعبته فيقدم المشروع للشركات التي لها اتفاق معه على نسبة معينه !! برقم خيالي يصل الى ضعف المبلغ الاصلي .
> فانظر كيف وصل الحال بالمدراء المأتمنين على الاموال العامة وهنا اقول ( ماذ سوف تفيدهم هذه النقود بعد فترة الله يعلم بها فيردون الى حفرة مظلمة لا يفيدهم فيها الا اعمالهم فان كانت خيرا فرح بها و اطمئن و ان كانت شرا فالويل له من العذاب المقيم )
> شكرا .


 

مشكور على هاي المشاركة..لكن عندي استيضاح من فضلك، هو المفروض انو اي جهة مالكة بيكون عندها تكلفة تقديرية للمشروع والمقاولين المتقدين للعطاء لا يكونوا على علم بهذا المبلغ،فارجو التوضيح اكثر كيف امتنع المقاولين عن التقدم للعطاء بسبب ان المبلغ المخصص للمشروع قليل جدا؟؟ مع خالص محبيتي


----------



## mada_wow (16 أغسطس 2011)

والله انا معى مناقصة الان وهذا والله بالظبط معى وانا كنت شاكك ولكن اما قرأت المشاركة دى اتأكدت دا حتى بيسرق فى الاشياء الظاهرة مثل مكعبات الحفر اللى انت لو جبت واحد فى ثانوى هيحسبها


----------



## معمر السمومي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmad osman (19 نوفمبر 2011)

والله هو دا ال بيحصل


----------



## ahmad osman (26 فبراير 2012)

جهد مشكور ولكن غير كافى


----------



## م . أبو بكر (27 فبراير 2012)

ahmad osman قال:


> جهد مشكور ولكن غير كافى



ننتظر منك أخي أحمد إثراء الموضوع بخبرتك ..
مع الشكر .


----------



## oc1045 (27 فبراير 2012)

منى ماجد قال:


> شكرا لك لهذه اللفته الا ان الذي يحذث اشد واعظم بسبب شجع المهندس المشرف مع مديره وانعدام ضمير بعض المقاولين المنفذين للمشروع يجعل المشروع غير قابل للاستلام بسبب سوء التنفيذ والتلاعب بكميات المواد والكارثة الكبرى اذا جاء مهندس الاستلام واستلم المشروع ووضع في الاستثمار وتخيلوا رعاكم الله ماذا يحدث موت ابرياء وهدرلاموال الدولة لقد مات الضمير المهني في بلادنا ياشباب لدى بعض المهندسين وليحمينا الله


أرجو أخذ كلامي بصدر رحب :-
أنا مهندس مصري أعمل بالسعودية - نتج عن ذلك مقابلتي لكثير من السوريين في السعودية وأستطيع أن أوكد كلامك من أن الضمير مات عند غالبيتكم . آسف لكنه الواقع 
أدعو الله لكم بالهداية وأن يردكم له مردا جميلا


----------



## م . أبو بكر (28 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك أخ oc1045 على الدعاء ..

و أدعو لك بالمثل ..

هل مات الضمير لدى المهندسين السوريين فقط !!! حقيقة تعبير مثير للغرابة و الأغرب أن يصدر عن مهندس .

هل أنت مستعد أن تقف يوم القيامة أمام الله في هذا الكلام ليحسابك عليه .. و لماذا خصصت السوريين ؟؟؟؟

أنصحك أن تراجع نفسك ، قبل أن تقف يوم القيامة أمام الآلاف ، لا تدري كيف تعطي كل هؤلاء من حسناتك التي جمعتها لنفسك ليأخذوها منك و يرموا بسيئاتهم عليك ..


----------



## desha_hamada (2 مارس 2012)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ااااااااااااااااااا


----------

